# القائمين على السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مصر والدول العربية



## mohamed lashin (30 مارس 2009)

أريد طرح هذا الموضوع للمناقشة
1- هل القانون المصرى للسلامة والصحة المهنية -وهو جزء من قانون العمل (من البند 202 بالتحديد) كافى لمنع أو تقليل الحوادث؟ (البيئة إستقلت بقانون 4/2004)
2- هل القائمين على تطبيق القانون (مكاتب الدفاع المدنى-مكاتب السلامة والصحة المهنية حاليا والأمن الصناعى سابقا)قادرون على الفهم الصحيح للقانون وقادرون على تطبيقه؟(راجع معدلات الحوادث فى شهر)
وهل هم قادرون على توصيل هذه المفاهيم للأطراف المستفيدة؟
3- هل المنفذون (المصانع والشركات والمؤسسات) لديهم الإمكانيات والوعى الكافى لتطبيق أى نظام للسلامة(محلى-عالمى)؟
4-هل يكفى أسلوب توحيد المفاهيم للسلامة (ضمن 18001 مثلا) لنشر التوعية اللازمة والوصول لأقل معدل للحوادث؟
:82:


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (30 مارس 2009)

لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ
*safety is a culture*​


----------



## almasry (31 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز إختص الكتابين الخامس و السادس من قانون العمل الموحد رقم 12 لعام 2003 للحديث عن السلامة و الصحة المهنية بجمهورية مصر العربية . أما عن الحوادث فهي تحدث في كل مكان بدرجات متفاوته .
القوانين و التشريعات تعد بمثابة الجانب التنظيمي النظري أما عن التطبيق فيحتاج أولاً لتوحيد المفاهيم تم إعداد الكوادر المؤهلة .


----------



## mohamed lashin (31 مارس 2009)

يا سيدى العاملون بهذه الجهات ليس لديهم مفهوم موحد للتطبيق
وبعض المصانع يشترطون عليها الإنشاء أولا ثم المعاينة للحصول على الترخيصات
هل هذا منطقى؟
أعنى هل من المفروض أن أقوم بالإنشاء ثم يأتى القرار بعدم الموافقة لعدم التطابق؟
أم العكس أن أقوم بدراسة الرسومات(كمتب للدفاع المدنى - أو المكتب السلامة) أولا وأقوم بإبداء الرأى ثم يأتى دور الإنشاء أخيرا طبقا للتوصيات؟
أين المنطق هنا
وماذا يقول القانون فى هذا
ثم أين قانون السلامة المستقل؟بالمقارنة بقانون البيئة, لماذا لا نبدأ من حيث إنتهى الآخرون (راجع تعليمات الأوشا)
يا سيدى نحن لاتوجد لدينا مفاهيم موحدة لأى شيئ للسلامة (أنظر لشركات تصنيع الطفايات الكبيرة ستجد أن لكل شركة نظام وأسلوب خاص للتصنيع والصيانة لدرجة أن المواصفات الخاصة بالبودرة المستخدمة لايوجد لها معيار سوى ان عمرها 5 سنوات, لا يوجد لها أى مواصفات أو معيار يمكن من خلاله أن تقر بجودة أو عدم صلاحية البودرة ,وهذا شيئ فى منتهى الخطورة فى حد ذاته,ناهيك عن باقى مكونات الطفاية من جسم صاج أو لحامات أو صمامات أو خلافه)
وهذا مجرد مثال
وأين معايير باقى عوامل السلامة فى القانون (الذى هو أصلا مجرد جزء من قانون العمل)
الموضوع خلطبيطة على الآخر


----------



## almasry (31 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز الموضوع في تطور مستمر ولكن بمعدل بطيء جداُ . أكيد حضرتك عارف إن أي شركة في مصر تقوم بالتصدير يتم التفتيش عليها بصورة مفاجئة . وكل حالة عدم مطابقة بتعمل أزمة كبيرة وإجراءات تصحيحية كتير وإعادة تفتيش مرة أخرى . بس في النهاية يتم التطوير ولكن بمعدل ضعيف


----------



## sayed00 (31 مارس 2009)

اخوانى

كونى بعيد عن مصر من فترة لذلكلا استطيع الخوض فى التفاصيل و لكن استطيع ان اقسم الموضوع الى التالى:

1. السلامة فى المنشأت النفطية و دى ليس فيها لعب و النظام على مايرام فى حدود الشركات فقط 
2 . السلامة فى المنشأت الصناعية الكبرى فى تطور كبير و ايضا فى حدود الشركات و المتخصصين فيها
3. الشركات الصناعية المتوسطة و الصغيرة تطور بطيئ جدا لما تحتاجة من ميزانيات لتطور الانظمة فيها و كلنا يعلم مدى غلاء متطلبات السلامة لو تم تطبيقها صح
4. المؤسسات الحكومية ذات العلاقة (الدفاع المدنى .. ادارات السلامة و التفتيش فى وزارات العمل ووووو ... دى لا انكر ان الظاهر انها دون المستوى المطلوب من معدات و مهارات بشرية و غيرة 
5. و البند الهم فى الموضوع المجتمع كلة و دة محتاج حملات توعية جزرية و كل متخصص يقوم بدورة
و اعتقد ان من يملك الخبرة فى لمجال و لدية الامكانيات هو مجال البترول و علية مسؤلية اجتماعية تختص بتوعية السلامة
الاعلام.... نفسى نبطل شوية الاغانى و الهشك بشك و نقوم بدورنا .... تتذكرو كان هناك برنامج عن الامن والسلامة اين ذهب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGRSdvz3yQM

لو ركزنا على الخمس عناصر السابقة سوف نستطيع الوصول لحل


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (5 أبريل 2009)

أسجل أعجاب بالمناقشة الرائعة 

ولكن لى ملحوظة بسيطة ... قانون البيئة المصرى تم اصداره سنة 1994 وليس 2004 كما هو مكتوب


----------



## almasry (5 أبريل 2009)

نعم اخي الطير المسافر قانون البيئة رقم 4 لعام 1994


----------



## mohamed lashin (5 أبريل 2009)

آسف جدا 
خطأ مطبعى ..........................................


----------



## غلباوى (22 أبريل 2009)

لا تعليق على الموضوع


----------



## zaki_HSE_dz (23 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم في الجزائر يوجد معهد على مستوى جامعة باتنة
و هو معهد الوقاية والامن الصناعي
يخرج مهندسين مختصين في الامن الصناعي 
تاسس في 1978
و هو الوحيد في افريقيا و قد تم تزكيته من طرف اغلب الشركات الاجنبية العاملة في الجزائر نظرا لكفاءة المهندسين المتخرجين منه مقارنة بنظرائهم الاوروبيين
في مقدمتها:Bp


----------



## mohamed lashin (24 أبريل 2009)

zaki_hse_dz قال:


> أخي الكريم في الجزائر يوجد معهد على مستوى جامعة باتنة
> و هو معهد الوقاية والامن الصناعي
> يخرج مهندسين مختصين في الامن الصناعي
> تاسس في 1978
> ...


هل تستطيع رفع بعض مواد دراسته للإستفادة


----------



## zaki_HSE_dz (8 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز mohamed lashin
هذه المواد المدروسة و في جميع السنوات لاختصاص مهندس دولة في الوقاية و الامن الصناعي
قد تجد المقرر كثيف جدا
ساكتب المواد باللغة الفرنسية لانها لغة التدريس الرسمية 

السنة الاولى:
calcul matriciel
analyse 1
calcule numérique et programation
physique mécanique
physique electrique
atomistique
thermo-chimie cinétique-chimique
dessin technique
biologie générale
technologie de base

السنة الثانية:

analyse 2
probabilité et statistique
ondes et vibrations
couran alternative et triphasé
biochimie
mecanique appliquée
chimie analytique
chimie organique et ménérale
psychologie et sociologie
anglais technique
introduction en hygiéne et sécurité

السنة الثالثة:

analyse systémique
informatique
recherch opérationnelle
thermofluide:mecanique des fluides
thermofluide:transfert de chaleur
electronique et instrumentation
electricité industrielle
management
psychologie sociale
thermodynamique technique
fiabilité 
controle et régulation
psychologie et sociologie industrielle

سنة الرابعة:

risque mecanique
risque incendie
bruit et vibration industrielle
risque eletrique
toxicologie et epidémiologie
ecologie et protection de l'environnement
approche humaine de risque
ventilation industrielle
sécurité des systéme
technique d'analyse instrumentale
ambiance du travail

السنة الخامسة

ergonomie
maladies professionnelles
droit du travail
modélisation et simulation
traitement des eaux
PROJET DE FIN D'ETUDE

اي استفسار اخي عن طريقة الدراسة انا جاهز


----------



## mohamed lashin (9 مايو 2009)

zaki_hse_dz قال:


> اخي العزيز mohamed lashin
> هذه المواد المدروسة و في جميع السنوات لاختصاص مهندس دولة في الوقاية و الامن الصناعي
> قد تجد المقرر كثيف جدا
> ساكتب المواد باللغة الفرنسية لانها لغة التدريس الرسمية
> ...


إستفسارى هو هل يمكن إستخدام اللغة الإنجليزية
لأنى ببساطة علامة فى الفرنسية:10:
تحياتى


----------



## سيناوى81 (9 مايو 2009)

*هذه الترجمة على جوجل*
السنة الاولى : 
حساب مصفوفة 
تحليل 1 
وتحسب البرمجة الرقمية 
الميكانيكية والفيزياء 
الكهرباء المادية 
atomistic 
الكيمياء الحرارية والكيميائية حركية 
الرسم 
بيولوجيا عامة 
التكنولوجيا الأساسية 

السنة الثانية : 

التحليل 2 
احتمال وإحصاءات 
الأمواج والاهتزازات 
البديل المرحلة شائعة 
الكيمياء الحيوية 
الميكانيكا التطبيقية 
الكيمياء التحليلية 
الكيمياء العضوية ومعادن 
علم النفس وعلم الاجتماع 
تقنية الانجليزية 
مقدمة في الصحة والسلامة 

السنة الثالثة : 

التحليل المنهجي 
كمبيوتر 
عمليات البحث 
السوائل الحرارية : ميكانيكا السوائل 
السوائل الحرارية : انتقال الحرارة 
والالكترونيات والأجهزة 
الكهرباء الصناعية 
إدارة 
علم النفس الاجتماعي 
التقنية الحرارية 
الموثوقية 
الرقابة والتنظيم 
علم النفس وعلم الاجتماع الصناعي 

سنة الرابعة : 

المخاطر الميكانيكية 
مخاطر الحريق 
الضوضاء والاهتزاز الصناعية 
المخاطر الكهربائية 
وعلم الأوبئة وعلم السموم 
والبيئة ، وحماية البيئة 
حقوق نهج خطر 
التهوية الصناعية 
نظام الضمان 
أداة تقنية تحليل 
مناخ العمل 

السنة الخامسة 

بيئة العمل 
الأمراض 
قانون العمل 
النمذجة والمحاكاة 
معالجة المياه 
مشروع​


----------



## zaki_HSE_dz (13 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم mohamed lashin هناك مساعدة للاخوة الذين لايتقنون اللغة الفرنسية
و اللغة الانجليزية متداولة ايضا في المعهد


----------



## مهاجر بإحساس (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*مساعدمهندس أمن و سلامة*

أسئل عن دورات السلامة في السعودية المنطقة الشرقية (الخبر أو الدمام)
أسم المعهد و العنوان و رقم الهاتف


----------



## wael_atwiya (21 ديسمبر 2009)

انا ارجح كلام اظ سيدلانه الكلام الصحيح بمصر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة للبند الأول أظن ان القانون المصري جيد
أما باقي النقاط فهي لا


----------



## ج محمد غريب (5 يناير 2010)

يا اخى كل ما يهم موظفى مكاتب العمل ومكاتب السلامة هو الورق اهم حاجة الورق ويعينو قرايبهم فى الشركات ومنهم من يبحث على عمل لنفسة الله وكيل مالم تكن الادارة مهتمة بتطبيق السلامة لا قانون هيجبرها ولا مكاتب ولا الجن الازرق


----------



## kingtut20002001 (15 مايو 2010)

اشكر جميع الأخوه الذين ساهموا في هذا النقاش و اشكر جدا الأخ الذي ارسل المقرارات الدراسة من الجزائر الشقيق 
و لي سؤال .....هل يوجد اي معهد لدراسة الأمن الصناعي بشكل احترافي داخل جمهورية مصر العربية ؟؟؟ او بالوطن العربي ...معهداو مدرسه اوجامعهة ..لتخريج اخضائي او فني السلامة و الصحة المهنية ؟؟؟


----------



## gaber basyouni (3 يوليو 2010)

ahv;m [d]m []h []h


----------



## gaber basyouni (3 يوليو 2010)

مشاركة جيدة جدا جدا جدا


----------



## aiman178 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

zaki_HSE_dz قال:


> اخي العزيز mohamed lashin
> هذه المواد المدروسة و في جميع السنوات لاختصاص مهندس دولة في الوقاية و الامن الصناعي
> قد تجد المقرر كثيف جدا
> ساكتب المواد باللغة الفرنسية لانها لغة التدريس الرسمية
> ...


 
أسماء المواد باللغة الإنجليزية

السنة الاولى:
matrix calculus
Analysis 1
calculates digital programing
mechanical physics
Physical Electrical
atomistic
thermo-chemistry and chemical kinetics
drafting
General Biology
core technology

السنة الثانية:

Analysis 2
probability and statistics
waves and vibrations
Couran alternative and phase
biochemistry
applied mechanics
Analytical Chemistry
Organic Chemistry and ménérale
Psychology and Sociology
Technical English
introduction hygiene and safety

السنة الثالثة:

Systems analysis
computer
Operations Research
Thermofluids: fluid mechanics
Thermofluids: heat transfer
electronics and instrumentation
Industrial electricity
management
Social Psychology
Technical Thermodynamics
reliability
control and regulation
Psychology and Industrial Sociology

سنة الرابعة:

Mechanical risk
fire risk
Industrial Noise and Vibration
risk elettric
toxicology and epidemiology
ecology and environmental protection
approach to human risk
Industrial Ventilation
Security systems
instrumental analysis technique
atmosphere at work

السنة الخامسة

ergonomics
diseases
Labour Law
Modeling and Simulation
Water Treatment
END OF PROJECT STUDY

وسوف يكون لنا تعقيب على هذه المواد والتخصص فى حد ذاته


----------



## فاخقكضس (23 نوفمبر 2011)

salem 3likoum
j ai besoin aux cours

*ventilation industrielle
**écologie et protection de l'environnement
approche humaine de risque
**technique d'analyse instrumentale
**électronique et instrumentation

merci et amicalement

*
​


----------

